# recommend good family destination



## Randy (13 Mar 2011)

Ho folks,

just wondering if anyone can recommend a good holiday destination (preferably somewhere you have been as opposed to have heard about!!) with a 41/2 and 2 year old in tow. Looking for one week in the sun, so hotel or hotel/apt ideally with pool etc.

Kinda ruling out Canaries as 4 and a bit hour flight will be too much for nippers (and anyone else within earshot on the plane!!)

Thanks in advance

Randy


----------



## bluemac (14 Mar 2011)

Sardinia Alghero.

Old castle, great food, nice  walk to old city, just next to airport, ryan air flys there, big sandy beach, has a harbour type wall ie no real waves or swell.

locals love kids we went with a 1 and 3 year old..


we paid about €1000 3 years ago SC.


----------



## Leper (16 Mar 2011)

Having lived in Mojacar Playa some years ago I would recommend it as a holiday location especially for a young family.  

1. It has the warmest and driest climate of mainland europe.

2. Walks along miles of the Playa are flat.

3. There are several free childrens play areas along the beaches.

4. A central location will give you access to good supermarkets not just a cabin with M&S written over the door.

5. Eating out is inexpensive and good.

6. There is a choice of many beaches.

7. Mojacar Pueblo is just 1.5 miles distant.  It is a beautiful Spanish village perched on top of a small mountain with extensive views for miles around. Its streets are narrow, cobbled and decorated with flowers.

8. Vera Aquapark is a short distance away and accessible through the local bus service.

9. If you want bus tours you can go to Mini-Hollywood (good for kids), Cabo de Gata Natural Park.  Granada is 2 hours car journey away.

10. If you enjoy golf (I dont) there is a choice of several golf courses.

I think Mojacar Playa is not on Irish brochures this year (like last year).  But you could pick up privately booked accommodation and arrange flights yourself quite cheaply.  You would have to arrange transfers/car hire also.
But, all in all you would save a few bob.


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Mar 2011)

Menorca!!!  Kiddy Paradise!    Went there four times with babies/toddlers/young children.    Son Bou our favourite but everywhere perfectly geared for families and its a lovely easy to explore island!


----------



## horusd (17 Mar 2011)

Corfu is good too.  There two yrs ago. Lots of families & kiddies. The Greeks seem to dote on all children.


----------



## seantheman (17 Mar 2011)

+1 for Menorca also Puerto Pollensa in Mallorca


----------



## SemperFi (17 Mar 2011)

Guys where in Menorca ? Have a 5 and 7 yr old and am interested.


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Mar 2011)

Sou Bou Gardens I think was the apartment complex in Menorca?  Beach was fantastic and pools too.  Then it was Cala n Bosch which was again great.    Not too commercial, but plenty for everyone and restaurants very welcoming to little folk .    Pleasant weather but not too hot even in July/Aug.    As its a small island, car hire is great and a short drive to more hidden beaches if you want?   Couldn't fault it as a family holiday with young children honestly.


----------



## seantheman (17 Mar 2011)

cala n blanes and cala n forcat for me


----------



## NickyK (17 Mar 2011)

http://www.alpharooms.com/corfuskorpios_in_cala_dor-reviews.aspx

Went here last year and would highly recommend it. All inclusive is well worth the money.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Mar 2011)

seantheman said:


> cala n blanes and cala n forcat for me



Me too.


----------



## rebecca1999 (18 Mar 2011)

+2 Son Bou, been a couple of times , lovely beaches, lovely people, not too busy


----------



## Homer (19 Mar 2011)

Alvor, in the Algarve.  Look it up on Tripadvisor.


----------



## SemperFi (22 Mar 2011)

Some good suggestions, anyone have any more destinations  ?


----------

